# GPT does not mean a faster operating system.



## MouseGolf (Oct 22, 2017)

*Question: Will GPT make my Windows OS run faster?  No, period.
*
The important choice is to dump the HDD as the primary drive and move to a SATA SSD* or M.2 SSD.

One needs to migrate their OS/Programs/Content from an HDD to an SSD; then you have a super-fast computer. If migrating is not something you want to delve into then perform a new Windows 7, 8 or 10 installation onto a new SSD.  Note:  If it's a new installation you can copy all your personal files from the HDD to the SSD after your new installation.

What size SSD?  Most gamers like to use a 500GB SSD as their primary drive and use the 1TB to 4TB HDD as their second Internal Storage Drive.  If you plan on having many partitions on the HDD then use GPT if you need more than 4 partitions. If not, keep it simply and stay with MBR.

*SATA SSD is far more diversified and portable. One can use a USB3.0 Adapter Cable with any SATA SSD.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 22, 2017)

MouseGolf said:


> If not, keep it simply and stay with MBR.


I disagree with that assessment because MBR is going the way of the dinosaur. I would only suggest MBR if your machine is too old to boot using UEFI or if your OS doesn't support it, which is unlikely with any semi-modern OS. As I said in that necro'ed thread two years ago, the real benefit is the size of the disk. Additional partitions can be nice but, it's by no means helpful in most cases. Since UEFI exposes more to the OS than a traditional BIOS does, I would always suggest UEFI boot if your machine can do it because it usually translates to a more seamless experience when it comes to where the BIOS ends and the OS begins.

tl;dr: If you're doing a clean installation, there really is no reason to not use UEFI unless your machine can't do it. It's the standard now and almost every machine in the last 5-6 years now supports it.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 22, 2017)

Never knew this was a question...



MouseGolf said:


> *SATA SSD is far more diversified and portable. One can use a USB3.0 Adapter Cable with any SATA SSD


why cant you do this with a hdd? It is a bit bigger, but still easily done. 

Interesting random thread..


----------



## MouseGolf (Oct 22, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> I disagree with that assessment because MBR is going the way of the dinosaur. I would only suggest MBR if your machine is too old to boot using UEFI or if your OS doesn't support it, which is unlikely with any semi-modern OS. As I said in that necro'ed thread two years ago, the real benefit is the size of the disk. Additional partitions can be nice but, it's by no means helpful in most cases. Since UEFI exposes more to the OS than a traditional BIOS does, I would always suggest UEFI boot if your machine can do it because it usually translates to a more seamless experience when it comes to where the BIOS ends and the OS begins.
> 
> tl;dr: If you're doing a clean installation, there really is no reason to not use UEFI unless your machine can't do it. It's the standard now and almost every machine in the last 5-6 years now supports it.



We won't argue the point.  The assessment I made intuitively includes older DDR3 systems.  Anyone building a new PC Rig and installs Windows 10 on an unallocated drive, the installation process will automatically choose to setup the primary drive as GPT.  We can both agree on this; no need for either of us to pound our chests going forward.

Cheers



EarthDog said:


> Never knew this was a question...
> 
> why cant you do this with a hdd? It is a bit bigger, but still easily done.
> 
> Interesting random thread..



Of course you can if you own an external HDD case with SATA Headers.


----------



## MouseGolf (Oct 22, 2017)

thesmokingman said:


> This is inconsequential.



Many "average" users are confused about GPT vs MBR and they never get a straight answer. Since I am in the business of consulting Windows Users about optimizing old and new computer via remote connection, I simply decided to put what is obvious to us tech-heads into simple language for the non tech-heads.

It's really that down-to-earth.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 22, 2017)

MouseGolf said:


> Of course you can if you own an external HDD case with SATA Headers.


Sorry, why wouldnt you need that with an ssd???


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 22, 2017)

MouseGolf said:


> Many "average" users are confused about GPT vs MBR and they never get a straight answer. Since I am in the business of consulting Windows Users about optimizing old and new computer via remote connection, I simply decided to put what is obvious to us tech-heads into simple language for the non tech-heads.
> 
> It's really that down-to-earth.



No one cares. Ya didn't explain the diff between the two modes, how it affects the OS. No one asked if there is a speed difference because there isn't. All this is non-related to using a SSD as a main drive.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 22, 2017)

MouseGolf said:


> We won't argue the point. The assessment I made intuitively includes older DDR3 systems. Anyone building a new PC Rig and installs Windows 10 on an unallocated drive, the installation process will automatically choose to setup the primary drive as GPT. We can both agree on this; no need for either of us to pound our chests going forward.


Well, for the P9X79 Deluxe I have, unless you boot from the installer using the "UEFI" option in the boot list, it won't actually do this out of the box. If the installer starts with UEFI, it will install for UEFI but, older machines like mine will give you the option and will explicitly call it out and it's important to select UEFI if you want your boot drive to be GPT but, this only matters for the boot drive.

For everyone else, context helps. This thread came out of this one that was closed because necro'ing threads is usually frowned upon.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...time-and-r-w-speeds-iops.214391/#post-3742749


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2017)

GPT is here to eliminate the limits imposed by MBR, nothing else.


----------



## MouseGolf (Oct 22, 2017)

Athlon2K15 said:


> GPT is here to eliminate the limits imposed by MBR, nothing else.



Wrong.  GPT has been around since the 1990's. It didn't find it's niche' in home computers until the last six years.

At any rate.  This post will be found by the general public using a Search Engine to find the answer.  That's what matters the most, not the opinions of people with newer UEFI BIOS systems.

Moderators can Lock this thread as it appears no one can present empirical evidence that contradicts my subjective experience since Windows 8 appeared on the scene. (bogus OS UI/W8)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 22, 2017)

MouseGolf said:


> Troll much?



You started a thread and posed a question to yourself and then continued to answer it. All you wanted here was a platform to spew your bullshit thread about GPT vs MBR and somehow ruled it has something to do with SSDs. The fact is we would all be using MBR still if drive capacity was under 2TB as GPT allows nothing more than high cap drives to be bootable.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 22, 2017)

MouseGolf said:


> Moderators can Lock this thread...



Done.


----------

